# Is connecting Red Wire to Black Wire Dangerous?



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there a 2nd switch at the location of the switch that turns the fan on?
Does the fan have a light fixture attached to it or is there only a fan?


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Red wire should be for the light kit. If you don't have a light kit installed then no need to connect the red but no harm done.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Ceiling fans can use two hot wires. One is for the fan and the other is for the light. If you have two switches to control the fan then black and red are the two wires from the two switches. Depending on how they are connected at the switches depends on which one you connect the fan or the light at the ceiling.


----------



## pookasdad (Mar 12, 2012)

_Is there a 2nd switch at the location of the switch that turns the fan on?
Does the fan have a light fixture attached to it or is there only a fan? _

There is a 2nd switch but it goes to an outlet on the wall. So basically 1 Switch to turn on the fan.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

pookasdad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I took a shot at installing a ceiling fan for the first time and I would like to get advice if I did the wiring correctly. There were Black, Copper, Red, and White Wires coming from the ceiling. I read the instructions and connected the wires as stated on the manual. I was left with the Red wire. I called a friend up and he told me to connect the Red wires from ceiling to the Black Connections from Ceiling and Fan. The fan works but something is irking me inside thats telling me this is not safe. Could anyone with any know how in this subject guide me in the right direction?


Sounds to me like you've got a 3-way switch setup. The ceiling fan instructions should tell you how to deal with that.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Anything is possible you will need a meter to find out for sure. I would test the wires. Possible that red wire powers the switched outlet for a table lamp and the light kit for the fan. You will need to check what you have in the switch box and send pictures so we can help you better.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Connect the red wire to the light kit wire for future use.


----------

